# [Asheville, North Carolina] Looking for IRL or Online group



## PolterGhost (Jan 25, 2011)

Male, 20, I love to roleplay and I love to crush monsters.  I like both rules-light systems as well as heavy crunch, and I'm willing to try out new systems.

I've played D&D 3e and 4e, Pathfinder, Castles and Crusades, Dark Heresy, and Exalted.  I've got familiarity with various FUDGE games, Basic and Advanced Dungeons and Dragons, Shadowrun, World of Darkness, and Mekton.

I'd prefer to join an AD&D or D&D4e group if possible, but I'd appreciate any sort of interaction.  I play with my old gaming group over Skype via webcam, but I'd like something more personal if possible.


----------



## whistler9854 (Feb 28, 2011)

*D&d*

Hello,

I'm going to attempt to put a group together, most likely strictly 3.5 D&D; two possible DM's being myself or another fellow.  I like to run a homebrew; the other fellow's thinking of running Dark Sun.  Not sure where it's all headed as of yet...

Hendersonville, Asheville, or somewhere in-between

If you're interested and all that, give us ahoy...

Sparky


----------

